# partitionnement sous mac osx



## paskiy (16 Février 2016)

salut en utilisatrice novice d'un mac osx yosemite 10.10, comment partitionner creer une partition windows par exemple?


----------



## EroMac (16 Février 2016)

Pour créer une partition windows, il faut utiliser bootcamp. Cet utilitaire se trouve dans applications, utilitaire. Ensuite, il suffit de suivre les instructions.


----------



## paskiy (18 Février 2016)

cool merci pour l'aide!
par contre, j'ai vu un autre utilisateur de macbook pro creer une partition sans utiliser bootcamp. connaissez vous cette méthode?
je le dis car, il m'a dit que bootcamp est dangereux dans le cadre où, s'il ya suppression malencontreuse d'un fichier cela peut endommager voir entrainer la perte de toutes les informations dans l'une ou l'autre partition.... qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## EroMac (19 Février 2016)

paskiy a dit:


> cool merci pour l'aide!
> par contre, j'ai vu un autre utilisateur de macbook pro creer une partition sans utiliser bootcamp. connaissez vous cette méthode?
> je le dis car, il m'a dit que bootcamp est dangereux dans le cadre où, s'il ya suppression malencontreuse d'un fichier cela peut endommager voir entrainer la perte de toutes les informations dans l'une ou l'autre partition.... qu'en pensez vous?


Non pas du tout.
j'utilise bootcamp sur plusieurs mac  et aucun probleme. SI on suit la procedure, pas de soucis. Il faut simplement un windows certifié. 

Bootcamp vous aide à créer la partition windows . SI on ne veut plus windows , on enleve la partition avec bootcamp.
Seulemnt , il ne faut aps se trompé pour la taille de la partion , c'est tout .


----------

